# betadine on frogs



## frogboy99 (Feb 1, 2016)

my frog has a cut skin and is starting to look infected i have heard i can use betaine is this appropriate can i use what other methods are available please help its stressing me out.


----------



## Eloquentidiot (Feb 28, 2013)

Check out this link for some info about the use of betadine:
FDR Inc. The Australian Diseases - Rehab/Recovery Techniques
They mention a study where it was problematic with Dendrobates but a lower concentration and shorter soak time *should* be well tolerated. Never done this before personally. Hope things improve!

- Paul


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Iodine disinfectants are not recommended for use with amphibians as a number of species have shown rapid mortality when exposed to even small amounts of the disinfectant. There is a good discussion in

edited by Kevin M. Wright and Brent R. Whitaker. Amphibian Medicine and Captive Husbandry. Malabar, Fla. :Krieger Pub. Co., 2001. Print.

some comments 

Ed


----------



## frogboy99 (Feb 1, 2016)

thanks both for your help i will take into consideration your opinions, but luckily i 
took the wee fella in for a swim in a little bowl and his infection looked to be removing itself. it may come back and i am searching for help and treatments but it hasn't come back thanks again for your help it is greatly appreciated. at the moment he is nice and warm tucked in warm moist tissue on top of my light its winter over here so it is working wonders keeping him healthy.


----------



## frogboy99 (Feb 1, 2016)

thanks both for your help i will take into consideration your opinions, but luckily i 
took the wee fella in for a swim in a little bowl and his infection looked to be removing itself. it may come back and i am searching for help and treatments but it hasn't come back thanks again for your help it is greatly appreciated. at the moment he is nice and warm tucked in warm moist tissue on top of my light its winter over here so it is working wonders keeping him healthy. Eloquentidiot its funny the site youv shown i have already contacted them and they are guiding me through its a small world or web.


----------

